# Jumping.



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an almost 6 month old puppy. He loves to jump. I have another dog that was taught to give hugs, when asked. My 6 month v thinks it means that he's allowed to jump whenever he wants. I can't teach him to stop jumping. He won't listen to anything. I haven't let the other dog give "hugs" anymore when my 6 month is around. How do you stop jumping?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I fold my arms and turn my back on them, when they're sat nicely they get a fuss made of them.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The easiest way to stop bad behavior is to not teach it or otherwise encourage or allow it in the first place 

Dogs jump as a greeting, it's an instinct. What you want to do..consistently with all the dogs, as they watch and learn from each other....is to use your experience of when they jump, so you can pre empt it by bending down first to greet them..which you can do warmly and add "Good off!", so they're associating your word with their action and a reward. If they jump, you want to move quickly away, turn, etc., so they cannot succeed in reaching you. Do not hesitate to do the old stand by, lifting your knee. But use the word "Off" so they learn what it is you're doing and what you expect, rather than just shimmying away from them, which will take longer for them to understand.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Water spray bottle.
We have 5 or 6 around the house.
If Bacchus gets into one of his "V moods" all I need to do is grab a spray bottle.
I dont even need to spray him anymore.


----------

